# Happy New Year



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

" Turnip greens are better then nothing at all, just ask the people who have tried both"

Be grateful and helpful.

Peace
Brad


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a nice thought. Happy New Year Maestro.

Peace


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! and many more to come , Stay healthy , wealthy and wise............ :chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

To all the CT'ers out there, I wish you all the best in the upcoming year. May your lives be blessed with peace, love, happiness and health.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Happy and healthy new year all!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I couldn't say it any better myself. I wish all of you a happy, healthy and prosperous new year!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

We all of us suffer some trials and tribulations in our daily lives; some more than others.

On New Year's eve I made some crab cakes with roasted yellow pepper vinaigarete (sp?) and corn relish. We had a friend over for dinner and we enjoyed a bottle of champaigne with our crab cakes. At close to midnight here in San Francisco the rain had stopped for a while and down by the Bay the fire works started.

At that time I became accutely aware that half way around the world, millions are stuggling to survive from one end of the day to the other after the tradegy of the Tsunami. We raised a glass to their peace and health and to the others around the world whose daily lives are a simple struggle to survive.

Peace and health to you all.

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

To everyone, a year of peace and good health. The rest is extra.


----------

